# .50 cal kits needed



## SubVet10 (Aug 9, 2015)

I am being supplied the brass - so does anyone know where I can buy just the kit, or do they all come with the spent case included?

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

@Final Strut made my .50 cal pens. I supplied the casings and he supplied the expertise. Maybe he can help you.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2015)

I believe Leroy Smith sells mechanisms for this exact purpose. You can reach him through his website, or via his "vendor forum" on the IAP website.

HTH

_link to Smitty's kit page ... LINK _


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 9, 2015)

I make the mechanism with a real projectile and a slim line trans. Otherwise I believe PSI sells the kits minus the brass.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 10, 2015)

I have 10 fired 50 cal and 10 separated tracer projectiles. The projectile has been drilled and chamfered for a cross refill. They will have to be enlarged for a Parker. These were tracer rounds and the incendiary has been drilled out. This is NOT a kit. After all the work of drilling them out and dealing with hot lead, they have been setting around for over a year. Let me know if you want a couple.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 10, 2015)

I make my own 50 cal pens that take either a Cross or Parker refill with an actual bullet nib.

Les


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 10, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I make the mechanism with a real projectile and a slim line trans. Otherwise I believe PSI sells the kits minus the brass.


Thanks, Scott. I've seen the .30 cal pens be made, I guess it's a similar process. I looked at all the pens sites I know of and couldn't find the "nib only kit."


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 11, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> I have 10 fired 50 cal and 10 separated tracer projectiles. The projectile has been drilled and chamfered for a cross refill. They will have to be enlarged for a Parker. These were tracer rounds and the incendiary has been drilled out. This is NOT a kit. After all the work of drilling them out and dealing with hot lead, they have been setting around for over a year. Let me know if you want a couple.


Alan, PM the details for the tracers?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 11, 2015)

Here are pictures of the tracer rounds. The projectile has been drilled, the incediary removed, lead removed, and tip drilled. For Parker refill. No matter what refills you plan to use make sure the projectile is compatible with what you buy (Parker or Cross). You may have to drill for fit.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 11, 2015)

Sigh, checked my notes and tested the fit. Proves my memory is not to be trusted. Both my notes and my test proves that the projectiles take Cross Refill. And Not Parker. They will have to be drilled for Parker. I did not write down the bit size I used for either so you measure the size if you drill out for Parker.


----------

